# Texas-Sized Ohio Largemouth Bass



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Tonight I wanted to relax after a long week of work and hit a local pond that one of my co-workers owns. This pond is one that I have been eyeing for literally 15 years as I have driven by it hundreds of times, but never knew who owned it. This year I was lucky enough to stumble across the owners of the pond accidentally during a casual conversation at work about fishing cued me into their ownership of the pond and creating opening i've been waiting for for over a decade. I should have probably gone down to Deer Creek as I am participating in the OGF Crappie tournament tomorrow in my kayak with Sean Stone, Farleybucks and some others. We'll see how that goes  Regardless, i'm glad I decided to stay home tonight and target some largemouth bass.

The afternoon started off rough. The pond owners live on a slope and told me to just park in the yard alongside the driveway today while we were talking at work. Tonight, as I backed into their yard, I felt my tires slide. I eased onto the gas, and boom- too late, I was buried and stuck. I tried once to get out, only managing to throw mud all over my truck, tires, and dig a nice deep and long hole in their pristine yard. How embarrassing- and I hadn't even gotten out of the car yet. Now, I had to walk up let them know this, then have them pull me out. Well insurmountable embarrassment and a good dose of humiliation later, I was finally on the water. The water was very, very dirty for a pond. It was muddy and only had 3-6 inches of visibility. This surprised me, and tells me there has to be some sort of feeder stream coming into this pond because we have had a lot of rain lately.

Due to this fact, I began throwing a buzz bait. This proved to be the right choice. My specific buzzbait was a warrior buzzbait in black. I love the warrior buzz baits due to their planar head that gets them up on the surface quickly and can swim at extremely slow speeds. Add that to the clacker and you have a winning buzz bait. Plus, i've spent all winter holding that thing out my car window in the freezing cold getting it nice and sqeaky. 

For the first hour, I worked my way around the pond. I went about 5 for 10 on 13'' bass. Many short strikes and some came unbuttoned at the boat. It was entertaining for sure and the bass were extremely easy to pattern once I figured it out, I caught one almost every cast that I placed accurately. As a background note, I spent most of my evening yesterday in my back yard flipping, pitching, and winging long casts at my trees. Basically, just practicing precision casting with my baitcasters. One of my neighbors was gawking at me, but I didn't care- they don't get it, and it was great practice for today, and i'm glad I got that practice in. The only time I would get bites was when I threw the bait exactly where I wanted it to go, whether it was between trees, under an overhung log, or right beside a dock. Bottom line, lure placement was key today. Cranking that clacking buzzbait over logs, structure, grass, and docks and watching bass annihilate it topside, splashing about was very entertaining and rewarding.

It was getting a touch later after working my way around 3/4ths of the lake and I was hungry, and also knew I had to convert my kayak into a crappie fishing machine for tomorrow. Well, that had to wait just a touch longer. There was a flat on the pond that went from 8ft up to 2 ft in a matter of yards and there was some nice cover in this area. It formed a type of cove. In my mind I figured there would be just some little 13'' bass swimming around in this area for sure, and that I would catch a couple more, have my spirits high and go home on a high note. I also assumed there was only this stunted size of bass in the entire pond, and was very close to checking it off of my list of places to go after I packed up my kayak after the next dozen or so casts.

First cast in the area- a little wide and off target of where I wanted to go. Nothing. Next cast, a short strike from a smaller bass about 3 feet off shore and 6 inches from the weedline. Then something caught my eye. There was a floating piece of seaweed that was about 1ft by 1ft. As I had this pattern down on the water, I realized that everything that was free-floating or standing in the pond had held a fish so far. I didn't doubt this one held a fish as well. Third cast in this area, I began the retrieve about 6 feet past the seaweed. The warrior buzzbait got on plane very quickly, and the little propeller was methodically moving past the seaweed when- WHAM! I saw a huge bass demolish the buzzbait and the fight was immediately on. I am equipped with a G. Loomis Heavy Casting Rod with 65lb braid and my drag set very tighly on my Chronarch reel. Well, i'm glad I invested in a good setup, or this bass would not have been landed. 

I kept constant tension on this bass, yet it was ripping out drag with powerful tail thrusts propelling it through the water. I got it within distance to see it and...Oh my gosh...it was a pig! Its that feeling when you realize exactly what you have on the end of your line and its a paradoxical moment of exhilaration coupled with the feeling like you are stepping on eggshells. It's a tough rope to walk, but its a feeling that we seek, and a feeling that drives fisherman to continue to pursue their passion.

I got that pig of a bass withing netting distance on my kayak. Whipped the net around, and she had different plans. She bent my Heavy rod straight in half as she darted under the boat and to the opposite side of the kayak. Wow, what power this fish had. This fight had been intense and I did not know how well this bass was still hooked. I had to make a move, or possibly lose the fish. Knowing the bass was now under my kayak, I took my frabill trout-sized net and made a sweep under the kayak.....Success! I felt the fish, and pulled up, the fish was in the net! My hands were shaking, I let out a nice Whooo! and was amazed at the size of this fish. Its belly looked like it had 10 bluegill in it, and I looked in its mouth and there in its gullet was a 9'' crappie halfway down! This thing was in full food mode and I was just lucky enough to catch her in mid meal! I soon realized I didn't have my scale and nobody was around to take a decent picture. I called my tolerant and understanding wife who brought my scale and tape measure. She was 22.25'', 6.4lbs, and 16'' around. We took some nice photos that will capture this trip which will certainly stick in my memory as a unique, successful and memorable adventure to a local pond that I was fortunate enough to tangle with a big hungry bass, get some photos with her, then let her swim back healthy and happy into her home.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a monster bass. Congrats on the fish and being able to pattern the bass. Well done!!


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! I haven't seen a bass like that since I moved from Florida. Nice job!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy cow!!! That's a MONSTER. Nice, spring buzzbaiting. 

I was on a big private pond like that and a friend of mine nailed a largemouth the exact same length on a buzzbait in late Nov. It was/is the biggest bass Ive ever seen. But, it did t have that kind of belly, wow!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

GEEZ!! That's a genuine PIG!!
Looks like it ate a third grader! 
Congrats and good luck in your crappie tourney!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> GEEZ!! That's a genuine PIG!!
> Looks like it ate a third grader!
> Congrats and good luck in your crappie tourney!


Bwahahaha!

Mr. A


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

That fish is a beast....with all it was eating and having one in the pipe it was still trying for another bite.....great report


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Did you repair the guy's yard ?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Beast

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Whaler said:


> Did you repair the guy's yard ?


I talked to them afterward and offered! They said "no big deal" which means, "we're being polite" They'll get a nice gift card out of it for sure, dont worry

Also, thanks for the congrats guys!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, are you sure your scale was right? I have seen a few 6 pounders in my day and that thing appears to go heavier. Regardless that is a fish of a life time in Oh. Great job.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I think you're being very conservative with your numbers! That thing is a pigs. Are you sure it was "just" 22.25"? And it looks considerably bigger than 6 pounds too!either way congrats on a fantastic pig of a bucketmouth! Nice job!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Guys, according to my digital rapala scale, that's what it said. I'm going to weigh some stuff tonight and see if its equilibium is on the light side. I thought for sure it would have been tipping 10lbs as well due to its fat gut. But the scale said what it said. I'll do some other measurements and let you know. Also, I have some other pictures, such as the fish on the hawg trough but they won't show up on my uploads on OGF? It says they uploaded successfully, but wont come up for some reason. I'll keep working on it though.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Okay, the scale seems legitimate. I had a 10lb barbell plate. I stepped on my scale at my house with and without the plate. It was 10 lbs on the dot. I then put it on the Rapala scale and it was 10lbs plus or minus a few ounces each time you put it on. So, it is pretty close.

What would you guys estimate it at even though it was 6.4. I literally thought it was pushing 10 like I said.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

A post I never thought I would see on ogf! :T:T



lotaluck said:


> Wow, are you sure your scale was right?


Oh boy here we go, another one of those a-holes, even on a fish like this!!



lotaluck said:


> I have seen a few 6 pounders in my day and that thing appears to go


Man I cannot believe he is going to start this, is no weight of a fish safe?!?!




lotaluck said:


> heavier.


oh..... curve ball! 



lotaluck said:


> Regardless that is a fish of a life time in Oh. Great job.


Couldnt agree more! :B:B


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

That fish makes you look like Verne Troyer!!

I would guess far more than 6 myself as well. I'd just double it up and tell people to deal with it.


----------



## Vwslayer (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome Largemouth and very well written post on how it all went down!Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tremendous bass and on a buzzbait even better!

I love buzzbaits for bass.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Tremendous bass and on a buzzbait even better!
> 
> I love buzzbaits for bass.


Thank you, and I agree, Lundy. Especially after you watch 13 inch bass hitting it all afternoon and having a relaxing time and enjoying the topwater bite, then seeing that monster come up and inhale it raised my heart-rate just a bit lol


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Soooo sweet dude! You've had quite the spring on some quality fish!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Shawn...btw- did you like the title of the thread? Might have stolen that one from you...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one nice big bass you got there!!! Great job.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Thanks Shawn...btw- did you like the title of the thread? Might have stolen that one from you...


Oh it's cool man! That thing just had a look about it. That fish has not missed a meal for a few years


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Put me down with the peeps saying your scale is off! I think that weighs more!!!!!

For comparison my PB from 2 years ago (from Ohio too!). It was a hair longer than yours at 22 and 7/8 and a bit fatter with close to 18 inches around her belly but she topped out over 9 on the scales. Largest LM I've ever seen in OH.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Man....geez. I wish I would have re-weighed that thing. I just put it on the scale once but wanted to get it back into the water so she didn't get too stressed. But, its all good. I have a whole set of photos (which it still won't upload on here) to look at!

Nice LMB! That thing's a beast! Did you mount that fish?


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Man....geez. I wish I would have re-weighed that thing. I just put it on the scale once but wanted to get it back into the water so she didn't get too stressed. But, its all good. I have a whole set of photos (which it still won't upload on here) to look at!
> 
> Nice LMB! That thing's a beast! Did you mount that fish?


Thats good you got a bunch of pictures, if they are good res you can even get a mount made form them!

I feel ya though, after a brief photo op I wanted to get mine back in the water so she wasn't stressed too. It was a long fight to land her. I sent that beast back to make babies, hopefully lots of them. 

It came from a secrete small lake/pond (I guess technically it would be a lake since it is deep enough to not have vegetation across the entire surface), about 45 acres, that friend of the family owns. He owns a large construction company and they built this bad boy when my dad was working with him the 70s. Its had a long time to mature and gets almost no maintenance or fishing pressure anymore. Really well developed fishery at this point. Anyway, we fish it a couple times a year from the bank, john boat and canoe/kayak or float tubes. 

I'd seen some real big bass come out of there before including a 7 lb'er, but none as big as that one I pulled out. 

Caught a huge black crappie there as well, almost 16 in and close to 3 lbs. Incidentally that one is hanging on my wall, lol


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the pics are pretty good and detailed, especially the close up ones on the hawg trough. I'll continue the search for big ones, but if I don't get it sometime in the next few years, i'll likely have a replica made. I just got a nice walleye I want to mount though so who knows lol. I would love to get a nice nice crappie. Ideally, my den room in my home will look like the wall at Cabelas


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think I got it figured out. I might need to get a new SD card, but this may work for these pictures anyway. Got the kayak pictures of course, and that 9'' crappie was overhalfway down by the time I took the photo, but it had just the head in the gullet when I caught it with its tail flapping lol. Crazy! That fish was approx. twice as wide as the hawg trough. Enjoy!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Incredible fish! you will have a hard time topping that bass in ohio even in private lakes. Reminds me of the biggest ohio Bass I ever saw caught in person, an 8.4lber caught by my dad Lundy in a strip pond. And wouldn't you know it, it was caught on a buzzbait with a clacker too. Hmmm do you see a theme here. LOL

I think the weight you have is correct after looking at the pics. The cool thing about that fish is I think it still has some growing to do. I would love to see you get it again in 3-5 years and weigh it then!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> Incredible fish! you will have a hard time topping that bass in ohio even in private lakes. Reminds me of the biggest ohio Bass I ever saw caught in person, an 8.4lber caught by my dad Lundy in a strip pond. And wouldn't you know it, it was caught on a buzzbait with a clacker too. Hmmm do you see a theme here. LOL


Did I mention earlier that I really like catching bass on buzzbaits?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I agree completely on the buzzbaiting. That along with frogging produce some of the best strikes you will experience in my opinion. I can't take all of the credit for the idea of the early spring buzzbaiting. I had just talked to Yakkin4bass for a half hour the evening before and he said he was slamming them on buzzbaits around cover. Admittedly, I probably would have gone with a spinner on that trip if we hadn't talked. So thanks man! I believe he also slammed a 20+ incher over the weekend on a buzzbait. How big was that thing? By the way, Shawn you need to get up here for some river smallie action! They're hitting for sure.

Big Joshy, I hope to catch her again in a few years. I'm not sure how many big bass one pond can hold. I'm sure not too many. So it would probably have to be her if i'm going to catch one that size in that pond again. We'll see how good of a memory she has...might have to throw that buzzbait at her again in the future 

But, how many big bass can a pond hold? The fact that she was eating keeper crappie tells me that food alone would be an issue in growing large numbers of big fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This would get your blood pumping!
http://video-fishing.com/bass-attacks-frog-beside-boat


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> This would get your blood pumping!
> http://video-fishing.com/bass-attacks-frog-beside-boat


That's it... I'm going fishing tonight!! One of the coolest bass vids I have ever seen.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> This would get your blood pumping!
> http://video-fishing.com/bass-attacks-frog-beside-boat


That's it... I'm going fishing tonight. One of the coolest bass vids I have ever seen!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I love that video! I think wired2fish posted it in January talking about frogs when I saw it. Talk about torture! The ice was on and we weren't going to get to do that for another 3 months!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the deep, bassy (bae-sey) sound the fish makes when it jumps. Not a splash sound as much as the sound of someone throwing a cinder block into the water.
You KNOW when you hear that sound that you're into a pig!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice BASS and looks like a fat 6.5-7lbr for sure. You dont get those too often glad you landed it. A small pond if in proper ballance can handle serveral pigs of that size. Hella Fish by Ohio standards :B


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats ! 
Great lookin fish !
Love Buzzbaits myself, fast to work, cover alot of territory, attract alot
of attention. Clackers are excellent too on windy days for the extra noise they provide. Alot of different styles to choose from: double blades, different style blades, holes for gurgle effects, flat planed styles to keep bait up, extended shank hooks.

Can't wait also to hit private pond I get to fish with buddy. Caught
40 bass first day out last spring with majority on a buzzbait.

Great pics also !







Northern1 said:


> I think I got it figured out. I might need to get a new SD card, but this may work for these pictures anyway. Got the kayak pictures of course, and that 9'' crappie was overhalfway down by the time I took the photo, but it had just the head in the gullet when I caught it with its tail flapping lol. Crazy! That fish was approx. twice as wide as the hawg trough. Enjoy!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

hell of a bass you got there. happy for you that you got good pics of that beast. 

it's a hell of a catch!


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

That bass is 8 lbs. atleast. Nearly Identical to a bass I caught 4 years ago out of a gravel pit. Very nice catch man !


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That's what Im talkin bout!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, great story, and wonderful photos. That's a tank!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome fish and cool story!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Northern1 - Congrats man - That is a dandy of a fish - Looks like about a 7lber - No matter what it ended up weighing I am sure it was a heck of a fight in your yack.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Can I come play in this pond?


----------

